# Cannondale vs Specialized vs Giant



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently looking for my first bike. I intend to use it for long distance biking (paved) and weekend soft single trail biking.


I've been doing some research for a week now but due to budget constraints, I have left with 3 choices


1. Specialized Pitch Compo
2. Cannondale Trail 5
3. Giant Talon 3

What guys can you recommend "bang for the buck" ? 

What are the advantages and disadvantages of each brand and model that I mentioned?


Thanks


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

This is such a broad question...
Go into the bike shop you like best, and buy what they're selling. An entry level bike might have a few component differences here and there, but no matter what they say on the downtube, they're pretty much all the same. Go buy one from the shop that does the best at earning your business, a place you'll happily go for service and upgrades.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

what is "long distance" for you? If you're talking about doing paved rides longer than 20 miles, a mtb is going to be less than optimal for that, but doable. It would be best to have a proper road bike, or possibly a cross/gravel bike. A mtb with slicks is doable, but will be limiting on long distance stuff. Namely gearing and a lack of hand positions. To me, 20mi isn't really a "long distance" road ride. My one way commute is longer than that when I work at the shop. That winds up being ~42 miles round trip. For a lot of road riders, a 50-100 mile ride is long distance territory, and NO WAY would I enjoy riding a mtb that sort of distance.

I agree with the previous post that those bikes aren't appreciably different from each other. Differences are subtle, and the biggest difference (and most important) is how the bike FITS you. Go ride them and decide which one you like best.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I mostly agree withe the last two posts. I have had both the Trail 5 (26 inch) and Talon, albeit a 1. They rode very supimilarly. I rode both on 30 mile paved rides regularly. They were not as fast or easy as road bikes, but I was faster than most people on the rides. Refer to post #2.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

gat3keeper said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently looking for my first bike. I intend to use it for long distance biking (paved) and weekend soft single trail biking.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that these bikes listed retail for $700-800 considering the component spec. Are you definitely sold on one of these 3 choices? If not, I always recommend checking out the Airborne Guardian ( online company ).. it's an excellent choice, and at only $600 is much better than the bikes you're looking at. Figured I'd throw that out there just in case..


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I mostly agree withe the last two posts. I have had both the Trail 5 (26 inch) and Talon, albeit a 1. They rode very supimilarly. I rode both on 30 mile paved rides regularly. They were not as fast or easy as road bikes, but I was faster than most people on the rides. Refer to post #2.


Hi Bruce,

Given a chance that you will choose one between Talon and Trail 5, what will you choose and why?


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

mannyfnz said:


> I'm surprised that these bikes listed retail for $700-800 considering the component spec. Are you definitely sold on one of these 3 choices? If not, I always recommend checking out the Airborne Guardian ( online company ).. it's an excellent choice, and at only $600 is much better than the bikes you're looking at. Figured I'd throw that out there just in case..


I've read good reviews about this.. however, here in the Philippines, no one sells that bike and if I buy abroad via online, it will cost expensive due to tax and shipping.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

gat3keeper said:


> I've read good reviews about this.. however, here in the Philippines, no one sells that bike and if I buy abroad via online, it will cost expensive due to tax and shipping.


Oh, ok. Do the bikes you listed have different wheel sizes? .. if so, try and decide if you want a 27.5 or 29er first. They both have pluses and minuses - it's really a preference thing. and depends on what type of riding you'll be doing.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I prefer the 27.5


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

Alright.. so I did a little research on these bikes.. If it was me, I'd definitely go for the Specialized.. it has significantly wider rims than the other 2, and that makes a noticeable difference in handling. Also, the tires look perfect for what you'll be doing.. low rolling resistance, decent tread for trail riding, and fairly light weight. Besides, it looks the coolest. Go for it


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback Manny, I appreciate it.


----------



## Cannon5 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chippertheripper said:


> This is such a broad question...
> Go into the bike shop you like best, and buy what they're selling. An entry level bike might have a few component differences here and there, but no matter what they say on the downtube, they're pretty much all the same. Go buy one from the shop that does the best at earning your business, a place you'll happily go for service and upgrades.


This is great advice and what I did when I bought my new entry level mountain bike a few months ago. I rode the Cannondale and Specialized and liked how the 2015 Cannondale Trail 5 rode the best of all those I tried. Spec wise they are all very similar in that range. The Cannondale does have hydraulic disk brakes,remote fork lockout and a few other things which l liked and the Specialized didn't have. Plus I thought the Cannondale looked the best. I bought the 29er in medium. I liked that size of wheel the best.

The biggest deciding factor was I enjoyed how my local bike shop treated me. I went to 3 of the bike shops in my area and the Cannondale dealer was by far the best to work with. Plus the bike shop is 2 miles from my house. Great people there.


----------

